# Obligatory first post



## skjoldbaerer (Apr 16, 2012)

Ridiculous forum rules. I'll not be returning once I've viewed the pictures I need.


----------



## marbeaux (Oct 2, 2010)

You have just posted willingly.


----------



## MikeHag (Mar 13, 2011)

You'll be sadly missed then


----------



## JohnnieWalker (Aug 24, 2011)

Well they gave they opinion I suppose.

Bye.

---

I am here: http://tapatalk.com/map.php?dcycfh

Costa Coffee Beans, Ground Coffee & Syrups available at http://CoffeeDelivered.co.uk


----------



## JamesG (Mar 29, 2012)

I wonder what pictures they needed. Am I missing out on something juicy?


----------



## MikeHag (Mar 13, 2011)

This is the photo he was looking for... but until he makes five posts he won't see it. Pity, as it's the most important part of any barista's arsenal....


----------



## Earlepap (Jan 8, 2012)

I think this is meant to be in the Introductions sub-forum.


----------



## seeq (Jul 9, 2011)

Just so unfair making people contribute a minute amount before they can take anything from the forums. Just doesn't seem to be any justice in the world. And mike, cheers I don't yet have one of those!


----------



## chimpsinties (Jun 13, 2011)

I've got to admit that is a strange post. Not even a "Thanks for these pics I really needed guys". Tut!


----------



## xiuxiuejar (Jan 24, 2012)

He's probably just had a bad day. Maybe a Spurs or Celtic fan.


----------



## skjoldbaerer (Apr 16, 2012)

Haha, sorry guys, I was pissed that my PID mod was going badly. I just needed to view a picture that someone had posted of a setup guide to an Auber PID (ironically the link was broken anyway), and it seems a little outdated to make someone not only register to merely view a photo, but to POST as well.

I'm sure there's a wonderful community here filled with great people, but the layout and rules of this style of forum (which admittedly, most forums still use) is extremely outdated and needs to die. I think reddit is a good example of the way forums should start heading- compact design, easy to read, simple sign up, multiple ways to sort and view comments.

So I mean no offence to the users here- I'm pissed at the code and antiquated style of most forums in general. Mods, feel free to delete this post if you wish.

P.s. The PID mod to my Gaggia Espresso ended up going well in the end- I had no experience with such a thing, but I pored over the manual and found the correct settings for an RTD sensor. It was late last night when I finally got it going so I haven't tried using it yet, but the temperature was right on and seemed to be working well.


----------



## FDC (Jan 7, 2012)

Layout, rules etc fine for me. Offence taken!


----------



## MikeHag (Mar 13, 2011)

Oh well that's alright then.


----------



## pioneer411 (May 12, 2012)

i also on my way for the first 5 post,

but i will stay here for long. great information here and friendly forum


----------



## killbox (May 19, 2012)

stirct rules. What's the point?


----------



## killbox (May 19, 2012)

post number #2


----------

